#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  ELC Focus Hand vervanger ?

## BasM

Ok Nieuw hier, maar het volgende probleem/vraagstuk :

Wij hebben in de schouwburg 2 stuks FocusHand' in gebruik. 
Nou is het enige probleem dat het apparaat (de remote) niet verlicht is en dat je altijd nog licht nodig hebt om te kunnen zien wat je intikt. Of je moet de nummers precies uit je hoofd weten.

Nou is mijn vraag of iemand een vervanger weet, eventueel op PocketPC of PalmOS ?? Of een andere remote die wel verlicht is.

Met Vriendelijke groet,

BasM

----------


## Joost_A

Bel even met ELC in Elsendorp. Zij hebben ook een focushand met verlichte toetsen in hun assortiment (gehad).

Joost van Eensbergen van ELC is ook actief hier op het forum.


Grtz.
Joost

----------


## BasM

Ja die ELC ken ik das de FocusBrain, die hebben wij ook maar van die worden alleen de toesten verlicht,
 de nummers (of de andere functies) zijn dan nog steeds slecht/niet te lezen.

ELC ga ik wel even contacten, maar erg weinig hoop op. Mijn collega was naar de plasa geweest en het daar gevraagd aan de mensen van ELC en die wisten daar geen oplossing voor.

Iemand anders nog oplossingen ??

Groet,

BasM

----------


## geenstijl21

Hmmm ze adverteren er wel mee... Verlichte handzender en ontvanger
Falco TT bvba.


Deze is wel grappig: Digital Lighting Solutions Inc.

----------


## rene.derksen

de focushand (of focusbrain) hebben beide verlichte toetsen, teksten staan er echter wel boven. Zou ook niet helemaal handig zijn als de teksten erop staan, want die zouden eraf kunnen slijten. Verder is de indeling ook gewoon geheel logisch en je hebt waarschijnlijk altijd wel een zaklampje bij de hand. Overigens is het zelde zo pikdonker dat je de teksten niet kunt lezen...

----------


## chippie

Dat mag ik even tegenspreken. Er bestaan toetsen met lampjes waar je zelf een dun een folie met nummer kunt steken. En dan zou je het wel kunnen zien. Geen slijtage van de nummers, letters of andere tekens.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Hallo allemaal

sinds een paar jaar hebben we toetsen met verlichting EN tekst in de toets.
helaas is het een interne redesign, je kan niet zomaar de toetsen vervangen.

----------


## marciano

Welke consoles heb je staan? en stuur je DMX uit of via ethernet? Je vraagt naar een vervanger op pocketPC / ipod touch / iphone. Een  hoop consoles hebben deze software. En met ethernet zijn er aantal universele programma;s te krijgen

Moet zeggen dat ik de focus hand/brain wel ene logisch afstandbediening vind en dat je de meeste toetsen toch wel zonder licht kan vinden..

----------


## BasM

@ Vaneenbergen

Ok das mooi welke versie is dat dan ?? en heb je daar docu over ??

Groet

BasM

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

alle handsets (focus hand and focus brain zijn met deze toetsen).
check fff met rolight (christiaan).

----------

